# nicknames



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

do you have or have you given any of your loved one strange nicknames?

my youngest i call frogface!
because when he was born he had a little flattened nose and a really wide mouth lol
i still call him it now!  but im not allowed to call him it in front of his friends!!!! rofl

i was called peaches by my sisters for yrs lol luckily that has worn off but my kids thought it highly amusing!

anyone else??


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have a couple but cant post the full name of it on here  so will shorten it to DB  thats got you all wondering


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

A boy in Spain hated me and was jealous and called me "Cara Muerto" it means dead face I was so upset  

xxxx


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

My DH is "donkey". Because he can be such an ass sometimes.....


----------



## tatty (Jul 11, 2007)

awwwww Saila
thats horrible!!!

xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I know, he is called Mario and pig ugly.

Saw him a few years back he is big fat and ugly living in tiny apartment and nothing going for him... I just cut him dead, I'll cara muerto him!  

xxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

My LO is Moo, 

i was sallywags as a baby, then i married a man with the surname wagstaff so became sallywags again!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

sallywags wagstaff  sorry but that made me chuckle


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I call my DH Moo   or Mor it depends

I used to call him fluffyballs but I shortened it to fluffy

 
xxxx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Suzie said:


> sallywags wagstaff  sorry but that made me chuckle


I'm linked to shakespeare, i'll have you know! (same thing effectively, wagging a staff or shaking a spear  )


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I wasnt laughing at the surname !  I was laughing at your nickname of sallywags sounding like wagstaff


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

I know - i couldn't believe it when i found out his surname! as soon as my sister found out she said i was destined to marry him and i'd only been out with hiim once!!!

it is quite an entertaining name tbh - people don't forget it once they've heard it!!


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

My nickname as a kid was crudgy bum. my surname was crudgington.

our boys are fat jack and dirty Harry. Dirty Harry because you always had to think to yourslef has he finished filing his nappy or has he only shot 5 barrels (from the film), too many times ive misjudged that. 

Chris


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

As a kid I was always called bony tony..... now days at work I sometimes get called T, which I dont mind.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

DH calls me darlinky, I call him Maffoo (very original, his name's Matthew!) 

DD is Nen because when she first started talking if you asked her what her name was she would say 'Nennie' (Her name's Stephanie) of Neff

DS1 is Mabs (Lord knows why?!)

and Ben is Bump, Bumpy, Bumpy Lish, Babba or Bumpy Lish Lish Loos!!!

Yes, I know, I'm crazy


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

brownowl23 said:


> My nickname as a kid was crudgy bum. my surname was crudgington.
> 
> our boys are fat jack and dirty Harry. Dirty Harry because you always had to think to yourslef has he finished filing his nappy or has he only shot 5 barrels (from the film), too many times ive misjudged that.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

You forgot Woppa elaine


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

My nickname when I was younger was Flinty, DP is called teddybear (but only by me) DD is called little minx or Katy-Lou


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

always got cleg off me grandad when i was little hence the username, also got agnus off me nan

dont know what DP calls me behind my back mind  xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Any objections to this thread being moved to G&B ?


----------



## Bloomelle (Dec 10, 2007)

I was called Lawdle Dawdle when i was younger although my sis still calls me that now - when i am taking ages to catch up with everyone 

We call my brother Dominic - Dogadick - after my nieces couldn't get his name right when they were really young - Although they can say Dominic now we have kept the Dogadick on  

Laura
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

*Loubie* said:


> DH calls me darlinky, I call him Maffoo (very original, his name's Matthew!)
> 
> DD is Nen because when she first started talking if you asked her what her name was she would say 'Nennie' (Her name's Stephanie) of Neff
> 
> ...


you missed Babba bump off hun  , i can't share my ds nick names as they are all shortened or abb of his name (which is top secret)   

pam xx


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

My best friend has called me Joegles for as long as I can remember and I have no idea why!

At school I was called 'minstrel' because whenever I ate one it seemed to give me terrible wind straight after!!   

DH used to call Lola 'çorbacı' which is Turkish for 'soup maker', based on the contents of her nappy when she little! Now she gets called all sorts of lovely names like cockroach and ugly, because in Turkey it's bad luck to pay a baby a compliment  

Me and DH rarely call each other by our real names, just 'Sweet' but whenever I do get called Joanne, I know I'm in trouble!


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

one of my bestmates calls me Ella
My name is Danielle, and he always called me Daniella, now its just Ella!

My other bestmate calls me Lola
it stems back to a night out a few yrs ago and i was wearing a low cut top
and he said i looked like Lola Ferrari!  

DH calls me Pickle   or 'The Wife'


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

KatieD said:


> My Husband has always called me 'Patarn' - I think he once told me it was after an Indian Cricketer..... why he calls it me Il never know because Im neither a cricketer nor Indian and he calls me that more than he calls me Katie!


 Do you rub his balls on your leg or something?!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

yeah, so you can throw them better!!


----------

